# HAPPY birthday M Brown!!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A glorious pillar of the ChefTalk community, your birthday is a regal celebration! Happy birthday, M!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday! Go out and have one on me.

Mark :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mark is such a generous guy that for your birthday I would just like to say as well..go out and have one with my blessng and on him 
Happy, Happy Birthday M........


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

M
go in, make yourself a cake, and split. Enjoy,relax,the rest of the day:bounce: 
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Michele! I hope you get to enjoy a dessert you didn't have to make.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday! Have fun today with the chocolatiers and your fun shmellies.
Julie


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh right, that chocolate event is today!!! What a sweet way to spend your day!! 

I hope to hear all about it, being the token baker in a sea of chocolatiers. 

Happy Birthday, Michele!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy B-Day Michele! Did someone bake _you_ a cake?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Michele,

Happy, Happy birthday!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What is there to add but

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! I really hope that someone decided that you need a break and baked a cake for you, for a change! May you have many, many more. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thanks for all the well wishes!
Bask'n Rob'ins made me a cake that tasted, well,if you don't have anything nice to say....
The evening was swell with my kids and family and really goood Chinese Food at Uncle Dai's. The best dumplings..............:bounce: my hubbie gave me the best, jewelry and my kids, the Foo Fighters to blast in the car.

The next night I went to my chocolate event and saw the cast of the Queer Eye tapeing upstairs! They look better in person, very handsome.
We went thru 200 slices of cake and about 15 pounds of truffles and marshmallows in 45 min.

Tonight it's off to the watermill for a Cocoa Noel Event (another) to benifit the Cody House!
Underdog theme cake and more goodies.......
Paris Gourmet does the evening of Sweet Dreams every year.........mmmmmmmmmm chocolate!:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I see you're living life to the fullest, Michele. It sounds like it was an exciting day!


----------

